# TH Marine Atlas Micro installation.



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2017)

This may be a better fit up in the Boathouse section. If it is then feel free to move it.
I installed an Atlas Micro on Friday for a customer. 
The boat is a pretty nice little Tracker 14', wide with a nice forward deck on it.
Engine is an Etec 25hp tiller model. 
The reason I am submitting this is that the Micro is not designed well for this engine. The plate had to be modified to properly install the engine with the confidence that the engine will be properly supported. 

Here is the link for the plate.....
https://thmarine.com/atlas-micro-jacker#!prettyPhoto





Take a look at the photos in the TH link. Plate was supplied with the clamp-on engine adapter as it needed to be. 
The height of the engine brackets on the Etec are only 7" tall. At this measurement the Atlas would not support the lower 3" of the engine's transom brackets. They would be in "mid-air". You can see in my photos this is not the case.





The lower plate for the clamp-on adapter had to be raised. This was done by simply bolting it on at the highest TH supplied location and locating and drilling through using the highest mount hole in it for a new location. This raised the plate high enough to support the transom brackets on the engine adequately.

Secondly. Mounting a clamp-on engine to a smooth aluminum surface is asking for trouble. The engine had nothing to bite into and would have worked it's way off the bracket at some point. 
The supplied bolt holes in the engine's mount bracket were used to drill through and then through-bolt the engine to the bracket assembly. This was a witch with a capital B as the bracket is well over an inch thick where the holes needed to go through. In this next photo you can see the 1/4" SS bolt and locknut where it came through. Care needs to be taken when drilling this as you only have a minimal amount of room to the inside of the hole. The hole needs to be drilled straight!!!





This photo again shows the 1/4" bolt. 





Also take note that the clamp screws are against the bracket at the lowest position. Barely, but they do touch. Knowing this now I would put a 1/4" spacer under the transom bracket before drilling through for the 1/4" bolts. 
Hope this helps someone in the future. Overall the bracket is a first-class product in my opinion.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm sure the customer likes the installation and what a jack plate did for his boat. It just seems odd that the plate made for clamp on engines fit like it did. I emailed TM-Marine and forwarded a link to this thread and never got a response. Well not yet anyway. I'll post up if they do. Nice job on the install!


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 8, 2017)

Yep. Run into this before doing a micro on a customer's ETEC 25 powered war eagle. Wish I hadn't agreed to do it, took nearly twice as long as quoted and of course he was on a time constraint (duck season).

Have run into issues also with CMC PT35 and PT130, different issues, but IMO none of them are "bolt on". Be prepared for the worst, and if you're doing it for someone else, quote them on the high side and tell them it "could" be that much, but likely less. Avoids issue later on.


----------

